# New food ( recommendation )



## bubulina_bis (Aug 2, 2016)

Good morning,

This week on Thursday my dog is flying from Romania in Canada. im sooooo happy to see her after 2 years. 

I have just a problem i dont know what food to buy for her.


Some help will be great . 

Thank you.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Oh man! I can't imagine going two years without seeing my dog. I think I'd buy her a steak to celebrate! 

Are you looking for recommendations for kibble/dry, canned, raw, or something else?


----------



## my5wee-ones (Apr 1, 2015)

Congratulations! We have been through different feeding routines, but currently are giving homemade in the morning (we cycle between chicken, turkey and beef) mixed with some organ meat and a fruit or veg and an egg with shell), and then something commercially prepared at night (we cycle between 2 differant kinds of Acana and Primal freeze dried nuggets. ) She loves the nuggets the most but we can't afford to feed them every night. I know some people don't agree with the rotation, but personally it is working well for us and she seems to enjoy the variety. Congrats again on being reunited !


----------



## trevor1000 (Sep 20, 2013)

I'll second the Acana.
They have lots of flavors and we change every bag.
Only one we didn't like was the "Pacifica", It has salmon, and is fish based and therefore his kisses became fish kisses.
We give him raw chicken backs and necks, and turkey backs.
He likes most all fruits and veggies.
Raw meaty bones too.

Make sure you put up some pictures.


----------



## bubulina_bis (Aug 2, 2016)

Thank you everyone ........ now she is in the plane ..... tomorrow at 17:00 she is going to arrive in Montreal.

I'm looking for everything kibble/dry, canned, raw ...... because i want to know watt i can offer her.

At home was having dry and home made food for them .......

Thank you .... an i will put some pictures  . I can wait to see her ( maybe she forget as ) ....


----------



## Spy Car (Sep 3, 2014)

Trevor1000 said:


> I'll second the Acana.
> They have lots of flavors and we change every bag.
> Only one we didn't like was the "Pacifica", It has salmon, and is fish based and therefore his kisses became fish kisses.
> We give him raw chicken backs and necks, and turkey backs.
> ...


I'd caution that feeding turkey backs, chicken backs, and necks in significant amounts without adding a lot of boneless meat to compensate would significantly throw off the critical Calcium to Phosphorus ratio of 1.2:1 that is a necessary requirement for canine health. Feeding the amount of bone in backs and necks (without offsetting meat, which is high in phosphorus) would drive up the calcium load and that would lead to serious nutritional imbalances.

Meat should be 80% of meals with bone (and organs) at 10%. 

Chicken necks are almost 75% bone, backs are 45% bone.

I'm a big advocate of raw feeding, but it must be done with care and with keeping the meals nutritionally balanced. 

Bill


----------



## trevor1000 (Sep 20, 2013)

His diet is probably %90 or more of kibble, Acana. 
He gets a few meaty bones and chicken necks (2 or 3 ) a few times a week 
Turkey backs are harder to get here but he gets them more as treats when I get some.
Usually one turkey back I can cut into 3 separate treats and I will replace the chicken necks when he gets turkey


----------



## Spy Car (Sep 3, 2014)

Trevor1000 said:


> His diet is probably %90 or more of kibble, Acana.
> He gets a few meaty bones and chicken necks (2 or 3 ) a few times a week
> Turkey backs are harder to get here but he gets them more as treats when I get some.
> Usually one turkey back I can cut into 3 separate treats and I will replace the chicken necks when he gets turkey


I just wanted those who might not be aware that feeding significant portions of backs and necks without balancing these with significant amounts of boneless meat can cause a serious nutritional imbalance.

Otherwise soft edible bones are great for dogs.

Bill


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

Hello Bill, I am on a subscription list that provides raw food and information for raw feeders starting in the North Bay , Marin etc; they were doing lamb (YUM!) a week or 2 ago. I just read and think of you and your splendid Vizsla- a photogenic specimen of vitality and health from meticulous care to be sure. 

Next a question, if Vizslas or any dogs swim in bodies of fresh water, lakes, ponds, etc; I have read that they can get some nasty intestinal bugs drinking that water. So, how do you keep them from doing that. I read of one way and that was to keep them so filled with bottled water that they would not drink the other, but if they swim, how would they not ingest it?

I know that you would know- other hunters or heavy outdoors and lake people can advise as well. Thank you!


----------



## bubulina_bis (Aug 2, 2016)

Hey my baby is arrived last night ...... Im so happy . She was afraid at the begining but after 30 min was ok ........... was a 19 hours trip.


----------

